# Agitation Collar Recommendations?



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Hello,
Whiskey and Wiva are growing up and slowly progressing past their harness during bitework. I would like to get a leather agitation collar with a handle. I'm a smaller female and it's much easier for me to handle my male with a built-in handle. I purchased my harness from Ray Allen and I am very happy with my purchase. But, I figured I would get some other recommendations before going with Ray Allen again. I included pictures of the ones I am considering right now. My agitation lead is black if that makes a difference 
Thanks for reading, and I welcome your suggestions. 

By the way, if anyone else wants to get something from rayallen, they are having a promotion right now for free shipping on standard items. Code: APRIL12

*TLDR: Need recommendations for leather agitation collar with handle. *


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

I just got this one in today, and I love it! Beautiful leather work, and the leashes we got with them are really nice too!

Agitation Collar (Bridle) 2 ply w/handle

I'm a smaller female too... so I get tugged around pretty good! I have to use whatever I can to give me a bit more power behind the collar and weight on my feet.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Thank you! It's beautiful. 
21' is the biggest size though. Seems a bit small, doesn't it?? My big blockhead boy needs 23' or more I believe.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

I bought mine from Ray Allen and love it!
Josie another member on the forum got hers from Leerburg and it's really nice too. Softer than mine I would say.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Thank you! 
Is it me or does the Leerburg one look thinner?


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

qbchottu said:


> Thank you! It's beautiful.
> 21' is the biggest size though. Seems a bit small, doesn't it?? My big blockhead boy needs 23' or more I believe.


I thought so too... 

Duke is 19" around his neck. However, I got the 21" and he's on the first hole, smallest it can go..... with a little room underneath. So I guess it's measured differently. I am used to collars being measured from top to bottom... so 21" being the very last hole (biggest it gets)... these must be 21" at the smallest. It's got a TON of room for a bigger dog! I could have used a size down. But this one will do just fine.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Interesting sizing! Thanks for the feedback


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

qbchottu said:


> Interesting sizing! Thanks for the feedback


You're welcome!

And I agree... I was a bit confused at first. Though, I love that they have a 100% lifetime guarantee, and the leather work is all done there by the owner. Beautiful work, very strong. I like the bridle leather since it doesn't stretch and lasts a long time... works well with the horses, so I trust it with the dogs! They are the same price as the other sites (Leerburg, Hallmark, Elite... etc).


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

I have the leerburg 2 inch wide agitation collar. I also have the thicker version but I love the thin one, you can see it on koda in the latest photos I posted last week.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

I have this one and really like it. 


2 inch Leather Dog Collar with Handle and Felt - $32.00 : Dog Equipment, Police Dog, Schutzhund, Service Dog, Dog Agility


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Ooooo I really like that one. Lined with felt too!


----------

